# wicked ridge



## outbackmac (May 4, 2015)

I have a wicked ridge invader hp, by ten point. i have now sent my limbs back for the 3rd maybe 4th time . bought brand new 12 -14 years ago. anyone else having splintering issues with there invader?


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

I read somewhere that Bows Crossbows and compound bows are pretty like computers Buy one and within a week a new one comes out making the one you have a old model and 12 -14 years ago that's pretty good LOL maybe time to buy a new one


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Have not had that issue with mine but I haven't shot it very much so maybe I just haven't put enough wear and tear on mine!


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I have owned 2 different Tenpoint bows over the years, neither a Wicked ridge but both had to have the limbs replaced, I didn't see any splintering but they suggested they be replaced.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Had a Horton that splintered and needed limbs replaced. In 2017 I sold it to a neighbor and he hasn’t mentioned any problems with the new ones. I have a Ten Point that I just took back. The camo finish was chipping on the top rail near the trigger and was cutting the string. He disagreed & said it was normal wear. He sanded the finish and replaced the string. Also suggested I stop using the “rail lube” they sell and only use gun oil. He said it was a mess in the trigger/locking mechanism. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

My Rdx 400 last year failed in the first 5 shots. They had a batch of bad limbs. They replaced the front end with a different front end with completely different limbs. Never sent it back for the original limbs. Didn’t want drama.


----------



## outbackmac (May 4, 2015)

Just so frustrated when ou spend this kind of money years ago. i could see 1 time but 3 or 4 is just not acceptable. cost me over 200$ last year.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

I started off with a Barnett Demon back in the 80’s. Killed a lot of deer with it. Used it at least 15 years, then used a Horton Hunter for 10 or 12 years. Have had a Titan Ten point for last 10-12 years. The only limb issues I’ve ever had were due to abuse. I had a wicked ridge for a couple weeks, the cable started fraying a bit. When I took it back to Gander mountain, clerk dropped it on hard floor and the limb splintered a tiny bit. They returned it and I bought the Titan(it does shoot better than the wicked ridge ). I also cracked a limb on the old Barnett when it whacked a tree as it hit a tree limb. I’ve been lucky with the Xboxes other than accidental abuse.


----------



## outbackmac (May 4, 2015)

Well i can assure you no abuse here. never droped it or busted up against a tree, now do i leave it cocked over night.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Never leave them cocked for long periods of time....Rich


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

outbackmac said:


> I have a wicked ridge invader hp, by ten point. i have now sent my limbs back for the 3rd maybe 4th time . bought brand new 12 -14 years ago. anyone else having splintering issues with there invader?


My friend and I both have the same WR as you. Probably about the same age. We both had our limbs replace and my friend had his trigger assy replace too. Each of us only replaced our limbs once. We both quit hunting in 2018 and he gave his crossbow away and mines just sitting in the basement. I debate on what to do with it and I'd pass it along to someone with a kid or wife looking to get into hunting. After I had my limbs replaced, I was always skeptical of the quality of the bow and have been leery to find a new owner. I have killed a bunch of deer with it.


----------



## outbackmac (May 4, 2015)

my son is getting into deer hunting if you are looking to get rid of it send me a message?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

outbackmac said:


> my son is getting into deer hunting if you are looking to get rid of it send me a message?


Sending pm


----------

